# Epic Road Tripping in a Porsche Taycan



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Some adventurous soul has decided to road-trip his Porsche Taycan. The thread is quite a good read. It makes two things abundantly clear:

As buggy as Tesla's are, they've had 8 years to squash a lot of basic bugs, like charging that works.
The non-Tesla DC fast-charging network is inadequate.
Feel free to read all the posts in the original forum, but *please* do not troll that forum. It's a Taycan-specific forum - I'm sure many of them know about Teslas, and if they want to learn more, they can come over here. Let them have a nice friendly space to discuss their vehicle of choice. 










*Taking One Lap of the Country in my Taycan Turbo - 10k miles in 6 weeks Cross-Country Journal*

Here are a select few quotes from louv's posts that I found interesting.
Many issues are similar to those we have in Teslas. Some are not.
Enjoy.

The car's Nav didn't know about this charging station. I had to find it online, and type in the address by hand.
And now, once again the Nav has forgotten it's an EV and doesn't allow me to search for Charging stations. [bug]
Now having troubles authorizing a transfer of funds to an RFID card that should make payments for charging easier. Sigh. Technology.
And the charging station (or the car) hit an error at 25% full and shut off. Had to restart the session.
I've been on the road for *10h05m and covered 403 miles*.
The charging stations can be a little troublesome to find. This one was tucked waaaaaay in the back of a huge (and now dark) mall parking lot. The only reason I found it was because it was glowing green.
Nicely, the car knew I was stopping off at a DC Fast charging station, and it pre-warmed the battery as I approached. Not that it mattered, as* it was a mere 50kW station*. The pre-warming only really matters for 150kW or 350kW stations.
"Do you have Electric Vehicle charging stations at this hotel?" "Yes! They are around back!" I was shocked. I picked this hotel at random. And a google search of the area didn't show these. I check in, the pull around back. Oh. There are two Tesla Destination Chargers. Basically what a tesla owner would have in their garage. Not a Supercharger. But... they have the Tesla proprietary connector, which does not fit my Porsche...
The Nav system went bonkers again this morning. It probably didn't like the -10°F weather.... Oh, when it gets really confused, it defaults back to its mother tongue: German.
Dammit. The charging station I was counting on (and my car insists I should go to) is not working.
I did have to call the charging station's customer service because after four tries, the station wouldn't talk to my car. They remotely rebooted the station. Then it worked.
My second to last charge was at a 50kW Petro-Canada charger in Espanola. The parking space was blocked by a short wall of ice that a lazy plow driver had left. Clearly these charging stations don't get much use (which is a benefit to me, as they've always been available).
These Petro-Canada stations are quite new. I keep hearing, "I think you're the first person to use this."
...no issues. (Other than the Nav taking an hour to wake up in the mornings... grrr)
These new Petro-Canada stations are great. Reliable and Fast.
(Update: Oddly, even though it says it is capable of 200kW, the charger is behaving like a 50kW charger... maybe that's why it is free)
Oh, and Petro-Canada has a 350kW (capable) charger here. But, it isn't charging any faster than the 200kW charger. Oh well.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Kudos to the guy for risking a coast-to-coast (and back) road trip with a car and infrastructure that’s been around for all of 20 minutes.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to summarize. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

My favorite:


garsh said:


> .. Oh, when it gets really confused, it defaults back to its mother tongue: German.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Was just going to post this here is the thread I wonder how much tesla was like this in the beginning .. maybe not.
https://www.taycanforum.com/forum/t...k-miles-in-6-weeks-cross-country-journal.879/

the cost at some of these chargers is pretty high also.

Edit some of these Porsche drivers are using the same arguments we do I love it lol


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Kudos to the guy for risking a coast-to-coast (and back) road trip with a car and infrastructure that's been around for all of 20 minutes.


Ah, fond memories of the time, two days after I picked up my Model S, of road-tripping from Denver to South Carolina and back. When the only SuperCharged path across the US was Interstate 90, across North Dakota, traversing the Pennsylvania Turnpike (I still have my EZPass transponder from those halcyon days).

I'm sure this guy will look back on today from five years later, like -- "what was I THINKING?". As I was that first night, driving thru the rain and dark on a two-lane road in Wyoming, watching the rated miles dropping MUCH faster than the miles to Rapid City. (Range Anxiety is a *****.)

The infrastructure will mature. More roads will be covered. Chargers will get more reliable. Charging speeds will continue to increase. Gas stations will become charging stations, but still make most of their money selling beef jerky.

And Telsa will have led the way. And most likely, still be leading the way.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@Ed Post I know a guy who owns a few gas stations back in mid Atlantic he said most of the time he loses money on gas its to get people to come in. So yes most of the money will be made from beef jerky and overpriced drinks for sure. its just a matter of when.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


>


curious what sort of alphabet Porsche drivers use


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

update to this guys drive I'm fascinated with it (used to be a Porsche fan) it stopped doing level 3 charging at 180kw he cant get support for his car or charging past l1 charging
he's at the Porsche dealership.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Reports today of a black Taycan from Austin driving back to Dallas after the FullyCharged Live weekend. So there are a few of them hitting the road. There was one on display at FullyCharged, but they said it was not the same one.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

still following this thread I love how he explains the 3500 assisted driving.
“It’s like letting a slightly drunk, partially blind, novice driver have control of your steering.”


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

guy is stuck in canada
gets better


> Ok... here's a fun twist that I hadn't considered beforehand. The Canadian introduction of the Taycan isn't until February 27th. So... the Porsche dealership here in Calgary (and probably the rest of Canada) doesn't yet have the tools required to work on the car.
> 
> And the one Technician who has been trained on these cars gets home from that training... you guessed it: Today. In about 2 hours.
> 
> ...


[mod added quote formatting for clarity]


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

To be fair, in the early days, supercharging was free and fully integrated by Tesla...

Back when Tesla monitored the network so closely that when a key supercharger failed, there were tow trucks that Tesla provided to ferry incoming Model S drivers to and from the chasm that they were forced to drive...

But that's what happens with an integrated company, and having stranded customers cost Tesla more than the cost of the tow...

Sad to see this happen to ANY EV driver...


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Reliev said:


> still following this thread I love how he explains the 3500 assisted driving.
> "It's like letting a slightly drunk, partially blind, novice driver have control of your steering."


Yep! Exactly like 50.7 isn't


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> curious what sort of alphabet Porsche drivers use


As a Porsche owner, I can tell you that all the words start with P. Or at least every Acronym.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Reliev said:


> guy is stuck in canada
> gets better


Why is that better? Are you routing for him to fail?

Also, I would note that Porsche corporate in Germany is closely monitoring his thread. How close? When he posted that he was waiting for service on Sunday night, before the next morning, a new member had joined the forum and posted....the General Sales Manager r from the dealer his car was stuck at. Also, his later post notes that the engineers in Germany had already called the techs at Porsche Calgary and had already requested access into the car to download the logs.

Would Tesla be doing the same? I'm not so sure of that.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

good point @Needsdecaf . I just dont like the misleading of all these chargers being at x on their map. Then the GPS not pulling it up. Then all these other shortcomings. I actually love Porsche but I also loathe false advertising, I was hoping for more I prefer the looks of the Porsche to the model s by a lot but I also think the technology is failing where they said they would triumph. Growing pains are one thing but these "testers" on the thread saying they were able to get better charge speeds for example and when this brand new owner who spent 200+ on car cant something is off, maybe its another communication problem with the EV. Also, this seems to have proved the EPA numbers were right. I hope Porsche improves this asap but this thread has been blowing up too more then this guy could ever imagine. And I dont want them to fail but I do want them to stop saying fluff if that makes sense?

for example, the best he got from what I've read is 138 peak when they are promising 270+.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

dang just got caught up busy day at work you called it @Needsdecaf

from the OP

Porsche of Calgary is on top of it, and are treating me very well. I just chatted with my Service advisor, the Service Manager, and the GM of the dealership.​​Porsche Corporate (Germany) has contacted the dealership, and their engineers have now been fed data logs from the car. Analysis is in progress.​​The dealership has given me a loaner Macan. Roadside assistance will pay for my hotel here under "trip interruption" coverage. If it looks like the car will be here a few days, they have given me permission to take the loaner up to Banff for a couple of days.​​They are developing a plan on testing both AC and DC Fast charging after they fix it (or reset it, or whatever). Since they weren't prepared to be working on these yet, their DC charge testing will need to take place elsewhere... like, at the nearby BMW dealership.​​No one at the dealership, other than the GM, had ever seen a Taycan in person prior to today. So they were surprised when mine was parked here this morning. I threw them a big curve, and they are taking it totally in stride.​​Respect.​


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

more on the saga so you dont have to pursue as I do.
It seems like it's not working with some 3rd party chargers.
per the OP.

Leaving Calgary. Tomorrow.​​So it now appears that there are "no faults that would have caused the car to cease charging or slow charging."​​The dealership used their Diagnostic computers to pull logs, read the history of fault codes, and then reset those faults. Logs were sent to Germany for further analysis.​​After doing that, the car charged at 5.5kW on the newer Porsche Level 2 charger. Better than the 3kW from earlier today. But that difference appears to be just a difference of charging stations.​​So they took the car to a Level 3, 50kW charging station at the Audi dealership across town. It charged all the way up to 80% at a 47kW rate. That's great. Everyone was excited.​​"The night is dark and full of terrors."​​One last charging test, they took it it to the 3rd Party 50kW charger on the Flo network, just in case the car was happy with a "familiar" Audi charger, but might fail at the first "unfamiliar" charging station.​​Yesterday, at that same Flo charger, it failed completely a few times, then after a "lock for 15 minutes reboot" it charged, but only at 3kW.​​Today, that charging station failed (possibly an account issue), but then it worked and charged the car at 47kW.​​We still don't know why it only charged at 3kW yesterday. Really we don't know anything other than... now it works on at least two chargers. The third charger (at the local BMW dealership) still has an internal fault. Probably not my car's fault.​​I'm here in Calgary for another night. But they'll be giving me back my fully charged and freshly washed car first thing tomorrow morning.​​So I'll be back on my way again. Headed to Banff. But maybe just to drive through.​​I'll test two more charging stations along the way, still being within range to run back here for help if it fails. If those two charging stations successfully start a charging session, then all this is chalked up as "The Anomaly of the Three Stations".​​It's been a crazy kind of day, but major Props to the team here at Porsche of Calgary. World Class service.​


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Courageous, it's going to be a looooooong trip.
He probably wasn't expecting that kind of issues, feel sorry for the poor chap.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mesprit87 said:


> He probably wasn't expecting that kind of issues, feel sorry for the poor chap.


I think he did. He seems to be well-prepared for this to be a trail-blazing adventure. He's taking everything in stride, and making sure to report all the issues he encounters to others.

I think it's great that Porsche is paying close attention to this and providing assistance. This is invaluable "burn-in testing" for them - it's hard to replicate these issues in any reasonable test environment.


----------



## Birdman (Apr 18, 2018)

Fascinating trip report! 

"Amazingly quiet. Very little wind or road noise" (reading with envy)


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> I think it's great that Porsche is paying close attention to this and providing assistance. This is invaluable "burn-in testing" for them - it's hard to replicate these issues in any reasonable test environment.


Airlines do the same thing when they line proof a new type of aircraft, the manufacturer's help is very welcome at that point and shortens the learning curve. It is a win-win situation if both party invests the resources. Manufacturers usually gain more with the first operators because they can help show everybody that their dispatch reliability is good from the start. Not unlike what Porsche is doing now, doing so shows they stand behind their products and customers.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> Why is that better? Are you routing for him to fail?
> 
> Also, I would note that Porsche corporate in Germany is closely monitoring his thread. How close? When he posted that he was waiting for service on Sunday night, before the next morning, a new member had joined the forum and posted....the General Sales Manager r from the dealer his car was stuck at. Also, his later post notes that the engineers in Germany had already called the techs at Porsche Calgary and had already requested access into the car to download the logs.
> 
> Would Tesla be doing the same? I'm not so sure of that.


Tesla did monitor their cars that carefully for first adopters when the Roadster and Model S originally came out. It was essentially field testing...


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

they got the car working he's in Calgary now at the Fairmont looks amazing I will continue to follow this journey he still hasn't capped past 138 kw though even at low state of charge but man that car looks amazing, too bad its 200 miles of range


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Reliev said:


> too bad its 200 miles of range


https://insideevs.com/news/396446/porsche-taycan-turbo-tesla-model-3-range/


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Tesla did monitor their cars that carefully for first adopters when the Roadster and Model S originally came out. It was essentially field testing...


Model S they could monitor. No onboard telematics for Roadsters... Had to go third party and TMC was critical in developing it within the Roadster community (openvehicles.com) is the result...


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> https://insideevs.com/news/396446/porsche-taycan-turbo-tesla-model-3-range/


and also:

https://insideevs.com/news/396721/porsche-taycan-range-287-miles-dan-edmunds/


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

this guy on the thread hasn't topped 200 in cold weather I have never got below 250 so this is my use case I will wait for more data :0


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks like he tried another 350kw and it turned off the power to the gas station.
https://www.taycanforum.com/forum/t...-in-6-weeks-cross-country-journal.879/page-21
I was really hoping to see it charge past 138!

From the OP
"​Note, I've never seen my car pull more than 135kW from these 200kw and 350kW Petro-Canada Stations.​​but still...  "​
Also From the OP
"It would seem likely that I blew the circuit last night. This morning, on my way out of town, I stopped by that station again. The A&W was operating. But... the charging stations were offline.​​Uh... yeah... <backs up slowly> "nothing to see here... nope... I'll just be heading right on down the road... <stomps on it and fishtails out of the snow covered lot>￼​​I got a nearly full charge at the hotel. Full would have meant waiting until 7am, and I wanted to get an early start to get up and over the summit between Kamloops and Merritt. It's snowing a little up at the 4600 ft summit.​​I'm now down road, hooked up and getting my electron fix at another Petro-Canada charging station. Only charging 56kW because I'm 70% full already. But I need a full charge to get to Vancouver. "​​
I have yet to see it charge at these speeds anywhere except California, also Edmunds got over 330 with the model 3 not seeing the appeal of 200 miles of range


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for continuing to include interesting snippets in this thread @Reliev. 

It's a little hard to figure out which parts are written by you, and which parts you're quoting. Can you do something to make the quotes stand out?

You could indent the quotes (located in the "lists" menu)
You could make the quotes a different color
You could surround them in [ QUOTE][/QUOTE] tags (without the space that I added before the Q).


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@garsh I indented everything.. and changing the color hope that helps.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Reliev said:


> @garsh I indented everything.. and changing the color hope that helps.


just drop the quote tags around it on your next one.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Sounds like the guy got jumped by a guy who regularly uses a specific charger. It also seems like a lot of these chargers are 1-4 chargers, makes the 4-12 I typically see like another great advantage.

from OP

Sometimes charging stations are hard to find in large parking lots. Or behind buildings in small ones. As I entered the parking lot to find this charging station, a car jumped around me to my left and dashed around the building.​​It was a nissan leaf. He too was headed to the charging stations and basically jumped the queue.​​He pulled up at one station. Fortunately there were two stations. Except mine didn't work. And, as I spent 15 minutes with Tech Support getting it rebooted, she told me this one was known to have problems. It had already been reported.​​So I had to wait for Leaf guy to finish. That charging station worked fine. For him, and now for me.​​While I had Tech support online, I asked her to look at the information from last night's blackout station. She said there was no record of a session. But her view is limited. She did say both stations were still unavailable. I told her my suspicion. She thanked me for the information.​​From here, I head over for a social visit to Vancouver Porsche. (Though I'm sure some blogger will report me as "stranded" or some other click-baity headline) ​


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Reliev said:


> Sounds like the guy got jumped by a guy who regularly uses a specific charger.


As a former Leaf owner, I can understand the terror that you feel inside when a large-battery car (Or more often - a hybrid like a Volt) is headed towards the charger that your small-battery car *needs* in order to get you back home.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for relaying the adventures over here, FYI I am just spectating and there are probably others doing the same...please continue to share highlights.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@JWardell one thing I learned from being an EV owner is that all these chargers he has thought that were 350 KW arent actually all the labels are saying 350VA so that gives me hope on this uber charging speed (at least the last one he took a picture of) maybe the 350 is "coming soon" and yeah I wanted Porsche to hit it out of the park so tesla could leapfrog them competition to me makes them try harder, on both sides.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

My mom watches webcams of birds’ nests. I feel like I’m doing the same thing. I wake up each morning to check the Porsche blog to see how the Taycan is doing. I’m totally rooting for it and its driver.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

some highlights sorry was busy with work projects yesterday as well as going out to Happy Hour with the wife and kid.


















here is his charging from the prosche app 2 days ago he thought it was pretty bad how long he had to charge all at 50kw+.
Also people from the thread think that these "350" chargers are just place holders because the labels on the actual chargers are saying 300VA max so to me thats 150kw.. so the 138 now makes sense.

Guy is in the PNW where he grew up now and is about to hit up some 350 kw hours.

He has also tried the 350 certified chargers in PNW.
He was able to get 158 on one charger (his latest post) it seems Electrify America is aware of these issues but since he is charging he is reporting it as he goes, I would buy Lou a beer at this point just to hear this story in person.

here is what he said. It seems like the cords at this High powered station (350kw ) also dont reach, so he has to park like a you know what lol.

Back in the USA!​​Thank you Canada for you kindness, your beautiful scenery, and your very good Electrified Trans Canada Highway. Again, sorry about blowing that fuse!​​Headed south to the other Portland.​First Electrify America charging session... fail... fail... move to a different charger... Success.​​Their cables are too short to park properly in the spaces, and still reach my car's charging ports. I have to park like jerk, across two spaces. It's embarrassing.​​A mere charge rate of 103kW. I was kinda full, but this is where my car told me to go. It is constantly optimizing the route and offering other "faster" routes if I want to switch to "Range mode". I don't.​​The car is counting down the minutes... so I need to go soon... this was planned as an 11 minute charging stop. 3...2...1...​​Maybe some breakfast. ​​





​​


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Also I had to post it was over due


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Reliev said:


> I would buy Lou a beer


I believe his first name is Don. His last name is Louv.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> I believe his first name is Don. His last name is Louv.


ahh! well Don gets a beer then


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Reliev said:


> View attachment 32181​​


this guy wins at parking


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> this guy wins at parking


Did you read the explanation that goes with that picture?
He had no choice - charging station design/installation fail.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> Did you read the explanation that goes with that picture?
> He had no choice - charging station design/installation fail.


It's just yet another advantage of the Tesla ecosystem, in same way as Apple controlling the software and hardware. They know all their charge ports are in the same place, so chargers can have short cords and all cars can charge in every spot. With third parties, they need to have long messy charge cables to wrangle, large ostentatious chargers, and they still don't reach every vehicle in every situation.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

JWardell said:


> It's just yet another advantage of the Tesla ecosystem, in same way as Apple controlling the software and hardware. They know all their charge ports are in the same place, so chargers can have short cords and all cars can charge in every spot. With third parties, they need to have long messy charge cables to wrangle, large ostentatious chargers, and they still don't reach every vehicle in every situation.


Electrify America IS VW group, they should have at least designed the services for their own brand...


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@Mesprit87 @JWardell @garsh I do think what happened is they designed the chargers first they figured out they could save x per charging location if they could make the cord x feet shorter. And bingo bango their flagship car cant actually reach the chargers


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

And unfortunately, Electrify America has FOUR manufacturers for their chargers, adding to the issues.

In their defense, they had to do that to meet the court's deadlines AND do something better than 50kW.

Still, they have a ways to go to arrive at the reliability and simplicity of Tesla's Supercharger Network.

Details can be found here:
https://insideevs.com/news/389891/exclusive-interview-electrify-america-problems-solutions/


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@littlD didn't know about that but even though I really loved the VW group until the diesel gate, they should have figured this out if they made it somewhat of a priority. The other issue I have with it is it seems to be 2-8 chargers depending on the location, what good is a 6 or 8 car charger if only half of it can be used at a time? This seems like something they could have tested with one prototype of the Porsche for example before they launched these chargers.

Edit I also asked the OP some follow up questions since he's hitting tons of chargers.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

The OP posted a bunch of pictures from Oregon if you want to see them it looks nice but I figured just post to the topic at hand.
he was finally able to get 194kw at a 350 charger
he's also been able kind of park less than ideal but a little better.









based on the pictures too it seems the chargers dont seem to be lined up exactly to the spots also... but there are only a few to go on.

For reference, I was able to get better recently coming back from Teas and EVs at a v3 supercharger I am not sure if it was worth the drive in traffic but I bet if I had lower SOC I could have gotten better than 199, it charged so fast by the time I got a screenshot it was 176 I probably should have had the app open before I plugged in it happened so quick.

He also answered my question loving it!

I asked

reliev said:
@louv question now that you are in the US have any of the 350kw chargers hit that? what's been your peak state of charge, also regarding the Electrify America chargers are all the cables short like that or is it hit or miss, im curious because I was informed of this article.
Where they outline there are 4 different companies installing these.
https://insideevs.com/news/389891/exclusive-interview-electrify-america-problems-solutions/

I was wondering if this was a regional thing or an across the board thing.

Thanks for your input in this.

He (the OP) said

The reach of the cables is dependent on which installation design they used.​​Let me be clear, I've always been able to charge. I just might have to park "funny" sometimes.​​To get to peak charge rates (over 200kW) you need to be in a very particular zone. SoC below 25% and Battery temperature above 77°F.​​...and once outside those zones, it drops off to a mere 150, 100, then 60 kW. ​


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

update he has a new charging record


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

All that was interesting today then everyone copying me offering to buy him lunch or beer. And every EV GO charger he stopped at that is 50kw he shorts it and it trips, my guess is there is something with the profile of the Porsches charging that EV go needs to update, I dont know enough about it but I remember Tesla Bjorn tripping the CCS chargers all the time with the model 3 when he first got it.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

an update busy week at work sorry
seems like all the adapters are ala cart like tesla except at 3x the price
their portable charger looks like a huge step up from ours.










also I have a friend in south florida that told me 2 of his clients have ordered one whatever helps the movement most of these people dont care about range though ive learned.

There is also a g meter which i find awesome.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Reliev said:


> There is also a g meter which i find awesome.


I rented a Chevy Camaro a couple years back that had g-meters on the HUD.
So of course I had to see how high I could make the number go every time there was a switchback.
My wife was not amused.


----------



## Louv (Feb 20, 2020)

Taycan Owner, crazy road-tripper, checking in. Hi. 

Random tidbits:
-Peak Taycan charge rate I’ve seen (so far) 244kW at an ElectrifyAmerica station. The Petro-Canada stations never fed me more that 150kW. 
-Been driving Electrics since 2012 (first EV: BMW ActiveE)
-(ex)Spouse had one of the first 1000 Model S cars. She’s on her second one now. 


-Don aka: “Lou”Louv


----------



## Louv (Feb 20, 2020)

Reliev said:


> All that was interesting today then everyone copying me offering to buy him lunch or beer. And every EV GO charger he stopped at that is 50kw he shorts it and it trips, my guess is there is something with the profile of the Porsches charging that EV go needs to update, I dont know enough about it but I remember Tesla Bjorn tripping the CCS chargers all the time with the model 3 when he first got it.


Only one Evgo location behaved that way. Several others used successfully.


----------



## Louv (Feb 20, 2020)

Reliev said:


> ...
> There is also a g meter which i find awesome.
> 
> View attachment 32268


...and these g-forces were on Pirelli Snow tires. (Dry roads, 55°F)


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Louv said:


> (first EV: BMW ActiveE)


The ActiveE 1-series and the MINI-E were such awesome cars! BMW was well ahead of the game and could have been sharing this success!
Instead they decided to bury them, and suck the fun out of even their ICE cars. Ah well.
Thank you for sharing your adventures with all of us!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Louv said:


> Taycan Owner, crazy road-tripper, checking in. Hi.


It's been awesome following your adventures!
I salute you sir!


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Louv said:


> Taycan Owner, crazy road-tripper, checking in. Hi.
> 
> Random tidbits:
> -Peak Taycan charge rate I've seen (so far) 244kW at an ElectrifyAmerica station. The Petro-Canada stations never fed me more that 150kW.
> ...


welcome, Don glad to see you on the tesla owners site!


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Don was in Hawaii(maui ) pretty amazing pictures I need to go back check them out if you would like.

A pea**** went after his car which I found hilarious. It didn't seem to post any damage. Also, he had a portable espresso roadster I always get an espresso at a coffee shop at a supercharger but Im actually interested int his also I love gadgets.

Also it seems that porsche at least got the chargers right at the dealerships.

Some highlights from @Louv

Drumroll...​​After being parked for 5 days, the car reported ... 68% SoC and 149 miles of range. 0%, One mile of range difference.​​Or a rounding error. Statistically... insignificant. Could theoretically be 0.01% or 0.49% loss.​​new charging record








​​​


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I find this amazing, I wonder how long it lasts from @Louv 
ElectrifyAmerica chargers are kind of expensive... if you were paying retail prices. (Of course they are super fast in the right conditions, and are very expensive to install, so the investment must be recovered somehow)​​Porsche includes your first 30 minutes of any session for free. Most sessions are less than 30 minutes... unless your car's battery is too cold to accept a very high speed DC charge... or the charging station is only 50kW (a rarity found only in Carlsbad, CA so far) ​


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

update according to the owners on the forums its the first 3 years of ownership the 30 min free charging.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Reliev said:


> Don was in Hawaii(maui ) pretty amazing pictures I need to go back check them out if you would like.
> 
> A pea**** went after his car which I found hilarious. It didn't seem to post any damage. Also, he had a portable espresso roadster I always get an espresso at a coffee shop at a supercharger but Im actually interested int his also I love gadgets.
> 
> ...


Dang. Those are some pretty chargers!


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Reliev said:


> this guy on the thread hasn't topped 200 in cold weather I have never got below 250 so this is my use case I will wait for more data :0


Here's some more data

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/features/2020-porsche-taycan-ev-range-test/


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

just an update in case anyone was wondering I found this interesting




surprised @Louv hasn't come out with his own video yet besides the time lapse


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Reliev said:


> just an update in case anyone was wondering I found this interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hence once again when you own the top down infrastructure you can place the charger to the correct side of the car in a place where the cable doesn't touch or rub the car. Another reason the location of the charge point should be standardized, but that will likely never happen. They could just follow Tesla's lead !!


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Follow up on Matt taking one for a quick spin. Seems like the range was no issue at all...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

All the troubles on Out of Spec's east coast Taycan trip made this video much more entertaining than expected!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

JWardell said:


> All the troubles on Out of Spec's east coast Taycan trip made this video much more entertaining than expected!


Sure makes me appreciate the Tesla supercharging network!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Electrify America needs to be called out, after all this time and they still can't get this right, and with a car that's part of the VW brand family too.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

littlD said:


> Electrify America needs to be called out, after all this time and they still can't get this right, and with a car that's part of the VW brand family too.


Oh believe me, there are a lot of Audi ETron owners who spent $80k that are LOUDLY calling EA out.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

How far would this run have even made it if EA hadn't been alerted and they sent technicians to each of the stations that would be used and made certain they were in top working order. Yeah, try to get that attention as an every day owner. I will give them props for telling us they did that, but from the history of EA we've seen there is a chance they would have ended up stranded from that network.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

GDN said:


> How far would this run have even made it if EA hadn't been alerted and they sent technicians to each of the stations that would be used and made certain they were in top working order. Yeah, try to get that attention as an every day owner. I will give them props for telling us they did that, but from the history of EA we've seen there is a chance they would have ended up stranded from that network.


It easily would have added several hours to their time.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Being part of the integration and test team is OK if you know what your doing. But to become a tester without prior notice will leave a bad taste that will take years to overcome. 

My experience with a BMW i3-REx using Electrify America remains a bad memory. Only two of three attempts worked after trying each station and calling support. The third time, I used the range extender to get home. As for EVgo, it was expensive due to the 50 kW limit. Huntsville has a broken CCS-1/CHAdeMO charger downtown which thanks to COVID-19 costs has not been replaced.

Bob Wilson


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Oh believe me, there are a lot of Audi ETron owners who spent $80k that are LOUDLY calling EA out.


And, seeing that Electrify America was started as part of the Dieselgate settlement, you wonder if the court said "deploy a charging network" or "deploy a WORKING charging network"

To their credit, they did avoid just doing the easy thing and deploying existing 50 kW equipment, but FOUR manufacturers and having to create at that time brand new 350 kW charging technology made it much harder to engineer in reliability.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

littlD said:


> ...having to create at that time brand new 350 kW charging technology made it much harder to engineer in reliability.


Kind of gives you a new appreciation for how well the supercharging network actually works, doesn't it? I'm guessing that Tesla's decision to use the same inverter that was used in the Model S vehicles helped a lot initially - having all of those vehicles using the inverter constantly will help expose the weaknesses and allow them to continually tweak the design for more reliability.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

This problems with these third party chargers is making me very very appreciative of the Tesla ones working so well. I have taken it for granted.

The video above is a nightmare for someone not doing an experiment and just wanting to get somewhere.


----------

